# Pass it on



## Lawman60

I just hung up the phone from talking to my 22 year old son. We talked about taking a trip into Ontario, just the two of us, for some great fishing. I'm so glad I opened his eyes to the outdoor life when he was still in diapers. Some of my fondest memories are just the two of us. One thing in our phone conversation really made me stop to think. When we talked, he mentioned that he was looking forward to a fishing trip to Lake Erie with a couple friends of his. This is the first time that he has ever spoke of fishing with anyone but me. To be honest, I so love our time fishing together, I was feeling a twinge of envy to know he would actually spend fishing time with anyone else! Don't worry people, I got over it in seconds. As a matter of fact it compelled me to write about it here on our forum. 
We may often think about the legacy that we will leave for our children. It's good to look ahead, to plan for the future and to invest in our children's name. Of course we want the best for our progeny. I'm sure that every parent here loves to share their love of the outdoors with their children, but how about that kid that lives down the street? How about the youngster we saw at the lake, fishing a cheep rod and reel from the shore. How about the terror of the neighborhood? 
What has fishing done for us? Hasn't it been some of the best times? Hasn't it brought us peace and happiness? Haven't we met some great people that share the love? 
I guess what I'm trying to express is that it would be good to extend these gifts to the next generation. 
I've only been a member of OGF for a few weeks, but I've already found a great group of people who share the love. I've had time to read a good number of post and been able to share a little that I've learned over the years as well as learning quite a bit myself. I know that there may be a few "wormy apples" in the barrel, but 99.9 % of what I've read has been great! We have the resources to share. One of my favorite parts of being a member of this site, is reading the input of the youngsters. (Youngsters is defiantly a point of perspective. In my case, it would include people born anytime after 1978.) It does my soul good to know that my love for the outdoors has not gone out of style. 
I know that I could do a lot more however, and I'm guessing we all could. How hard would it be to take some young people fishing? They are sure out there! Maybe we could take the time to make a difference in a kids life. As I write this, I think of a young man that lives in my neighborhood. He's always in trouble over something. I know he lives with his single mother and I'm guessing it's been a while since anyone took the time to look past his faults and see only a good kid that has been misdirected in life. I'm wondering what he'll think when I see him next and stop to talk to him. It's not really a bother. I can spare a few moments to offer him my friendship. Why not see the good for a change? Why not share?
It's should not be looked at like an obligation, but a privilege! What good is all the riches in the world if we couldn't pass it on and see the fruits of sharing one of the things we love most?
Just a thought.....PASS IT ON


----------



## rklagstad

Nicely put


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Amen to that brother!


----------



## DaleM

Lawman,
That's a great post. Glad to have members like you on our site.


----------



## Golden1

One of the best posts that I have ever read on here. You stated what I think a lot of us on here feel. We should all step back and take a look around and just see how we can *pass it on.*. thank you for such a great post.


----------



## bulafisherman

I have 4 boys.9 to 18 and what a thrill its been over the years to share my hunting and fishing adventures with them and from time to time a friend of theirs will tag along to. for me it can be trying at times due to the fact that i simply can`t afford to keep them all supplied with gear so i share my gear with them and lets face it teenagers just don`t always follow up like they should at the end of a day in the field with hunting and fishing gear like adults, but the trade off is well worth it. my oldest is now taking his younger brothers out. He will be heading off to collage this fall but I know we will still be able to share some deer hunting when he comes home.The memories are priceless!


----------



## Lawman60

The good days... 
Original post by IRAQVET
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just thought I would throw some pics up of me and my nehpew on some better fishing days..His home life is kinda jacked so I take him when I can..He is really liking fishing and shooting his .22...Some of the fish were takin at a private pond,and some were from fishin at the Ashtabula river.Everything was caught on just plain old worms lol...Hope its not to pic heavy.. 
Attached Images


----------



## eyecatchum2

Lawman60,

I lost my best friend 3 yrs. ago, he passed in his sleep at only 34. We used to hunt together all the time, he really was not into fishing. We used to talk about future hunting trips with our boys. His son was 8 when his dad died, and since then I have tried to teach him all about the outdoors. Deer season of 2009 he shot a doe with my muzzleloader, and that moment I will never forget. That night sitting in the snow trying not to freeze, the boy trying to sit still. We had not seen any deer, I had a little conversation with his dad, to just let he see a deer. And not 5 minutes later as the light was fading out steps this doe at 50 yds. and stands there as a 9 year old tries to move and get set up, it was like she knew what her fate was and let it happen for this boy. He is hooked on hunting and lately fishing also, I took him to Lorain twice this past week and he caught his first walleye (2 fish O's) had an awesome time, not gangbusters but good action all day. We also had 2 limit days perch fishing last year. Anyway to end the story he gave me a card and picture frame with some of our pics (hunting&fishing trips) for Fathers day, another moment I will never forget. In life there are so many things people think are important, but really it comes down to family & friends and making memories and if you take the time for that, you will pass it on.


----------



## Pastor Angler

Great thread!!!

We have been taking my 14 year old playstation addicted nephew with us from time to time fishing at Skeeter this year. He has become rather fond of the act of fishing and is rather good at it. 

He has enjoyed it so much that my BIL is thinking of purchasing his own boat to take Conner fishing. 

It pays to pass it on.....


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Great post i have three boy's an three girl's.I try'd to plant the seed of fishing in them at a yung age.And have love'd every minet of it.I can only hope they love the sport as much as I do.


----------



## AlanC

Good thoughts, nice thread..


----------



## Iraqvet

Great post lawman..Who ever thought throwing some worms or lures into some water would be able to do so much for people??


----------



## WestBranchJoe

I could not agree more Lawman60! This past week my father and I took our 3rd annual father/son camping trip to West Branch. My dad and myself took my younger brother (15), my nephew (8), my oldest son (3) and a friends son (14) for 4 days of fishing and camping. Four day's with no TV, video games or other distractions. For the 3rd straight year they all had a blast and left the camp site yearning for next year and a little closer to becoming men.

My dad has always taken the time over my 33 years of life to take me hunting, fishing and camping. Now I do the same for my 2 sons and several other younger people in my life. Pass it on indeed.

Just a couple of pics from last week.
My oldest son


My nephew


My youngest son


----------



## Iraqvet

Definetly some kodak moments Joe..I hope the fishing was good for you guys..


----------



## jcustunner24

This thread should be a sticky. Id love to look back at it in a year or two and see all the proud dads, moms, aunts, uncles, brothers, sisters, and grandparents sharing their love of the outdoors with people they love.

More than any other activity, spending time with a younger person outdoors connects us with our past.

Your great great grandfather learned from your great great great grandfather. As technology presents new opportunities for entertainment, enjoying the outdoors is one thing that continues to add links to our original family chain.

This is a great thread and I hope it stays top of mind.


----------



## SMBHooker

Great post Lawman,

We need more kids out there losing themselves to the woods and less time spent mindlessly glued to the tube.

My wife and I don't have any kids yet but, I look forward to the day we do and can share all the treasures of the outdoors together. 

I'll take any opportunity to mentor a youngster in the ways of fishing. I couldn't image leaving behind a generation that only knows how to cast themselves into technology. 

It's all to easy for today's children to be raised by virtual reality with technology as their only companion. 

Lawman60 it is indeed a privilege to pass the torch but, also a responsibility we have to not let the this next generation lose themselves to iphone apps and online gaming. 

Fishing is a sport by which we participate in our own experiences, not something a developer can package and deliver to the masses, fishing is a portal where we explore the world around us and even more so an activity that lets out the life with in us. 

With those we share these experiences with it becomes a bond that holds us together and memories that won't be forgotten. How could we not Pass it On . . .


----------



## Erterbass

This post contains some of the best comments I've ever read on OGF - and many other forums as well.

I've been inspired to think about my young niece and nephew and a couple of kids in the neighborhood who I can take to a pond or lake and catch a few 'gills or other fish - or catch nothing at all. Just being with them and enjoying God's creation...

Thanks for starting this, Lawman! 

Bob


----------



## Lawman60

I met the young man while I was washing my truck this past Friday. He was strutting by with his shirt off and his shorts hanging down so that his underwear was exposed. I lay down the hose and turned to face him at which time he gave me a nod and said "what's up?" My first impulse was to say, it's sure not your shorts...but I contained myself and just said "hey there." I then said that I was glad to see him and he stopped dead in his tracks. I went on to ask him if he could do me a big favor. He again said, "what's up?"
I told him that I couldn't reach the top of my trucks cab and asked him if he could take a quick second to give me a hand. He gave me a chin up nod and then kind of pimp walked up my drive. I extended my wet hand after wiping it off a little on my shirt, telling him my name and thanking him in advance. He shook it like he wanted to show me how strong he was and told me his name. I already knew his name. His name was very well known up and down my block as he was often the topic of conversation and always in a negative way. The local police also knew his name quite well. He was on the fast track to hard time and all before he was even 18 years old. As he washed off the top of my cab, he asked me if I was the cop he had often seen as I would come and go from my home. I laughed and told him that I had just retired and now I'm living the life of a fisherman. Old habits die hard, and I was scanning the tattoos on his back and arms. There were definite signs pointing to possible gang affiliations in his ink. Bringing up fishing opened the door I was hoping for because his next words were that he liked fishing too. (it never fails!) 
I jumped the gun at that point and blurted out an invitation to go fishing with me. I could tell that he was taken aback and he kind of laughed and shook his head. I was mentally kicking my self for moving too fast in my attempt to break through this kids defenses. I thanked him for the help and asked how much I owed him. Again he laughed and said, "no charge." I shook his hand again and he turned to go. It was then that a new idea crossed my mind. I asked if he would mind doing me one more small favor, telling him that my back was not up to hauling my deep cycle battery to the barn for recharging. It worked like a charm and in a moment we were in my play house. Suspended just above our heads in my out building hangs 32 rods and reels. On my work bench is more boxes of fishing tackle than the isles of Wallmart. One wall is covered with peg board and holds my collection of muskie baits. There are lure making jigs and a lead pot, trolling motors and even a collection of antique lures and reels. In an instant I watched as the street wise tough kid changed into a wide eyed boy again. He used some expletives to demonstrate his awe at such a mass of fishing stuff. 
I then pulled an old combo from it's hooks and handed it to him. I said it was the least I could do for his help. 
(NO WAY!) and a huge smile was his response. (YES WAY!) I laughed back. 
God, that felt great! The change in him was like a magic show! 
On Sunday, "Fathers day" we went fishing. It was a short trip to a pond over in Mercer County Pa. As he jumped into my truck, all I could see was a young man, no sign of the terror of the neighborhood. We only fished for two hours as I was going to spend the day with my own father and children. As we drove back home, he asked about the tattoo I have on my forearm. I told him that it was in honor to my father. He told me that he had "a bunch of stupid tats." "I got um when I was a kid." I had to bite my lip. When we got to his house I got out and shook his hand at which time he gave me a modern hand shake and one arm man hug. 
As I drove home then, I was overwhelmed with a feeling that I can't put into words. What a fathers day for me! 
I wonder just who it is that got the most joy from this two hour fishing trip. 
Passing it on is a TRIP!


----------



## SMBHooker

Lawman,

Yur an insperation, no matter the difference you made small or large, it was a positive impresion you made on that young man.


----------



## Bobinstow90

Fishing/hunting with kids...especially those we are not related to...is an investment in the future with unknown returns.

Share the sport ya love with anyone willing to tag along.

Great thread.


----------



## Diver Down

Great story and great thread!!!!! If more people were like you lawman, maybe this world would be a better place. Anytown USA is a tough place for a kid to grow up fatherless. Im sure that young man needs all the positive attention he can get. He sounds like a tough project, and if no one else has said it. Thanks for taking a chance, every kid deserves one......


----------



## Lawman60

Diver Down said:


> Great story and great thread!!!!! If more people were like you lawman, maybe this world would be a better place. Anytown USA is a tough place for a kid to grow up fatherless. Im sure that young man needs all the positive attention he can get. He sounds like a tough project, and if no one else has said it. Thanks for taking a chance, every kid deserves one......


Thank you for the kind words Diver.
I've seen what happens to mislead kids many times in my career and I find great joy in breaking through to the unspoiled youngster inside. Just taking the time to talk and listen to them and to treat them as an equal, makes a world of difference. It's not a burden by any stretch. It's so easy and rewarding. It gives me a feeling in my heart that's worth more than all the wall hanger bass in the world. Once you do it, it becomes an addiction and a challenge and you start to notice them everywhere. Today I had my boat out on Lake Erie at Conneaut. When I was leaving, I saw a kid maybe 14 or so years old, riding his bike with a rod and reel in one hand. I stopped to talk with him as I was tying down. He told me he fished from the public dock there but didn't catch too many keeper fish. I gave him what was left of my live bait and a half dozen nice perch. I could see that it made his day. It made my day too.


----------



## Ripley

hey lawman!.... i've been bad.... i got caught with me hand in the cookie jar.... will you take me fishing?..... ummmmm channels and fat flattie's at mosquito?.... 

do it matter that i'm 47?... i still have allot of little kid left in me.... 

just kidding....

but this is a great thread...and great thing you are doing!!...keep us updated on the terror of the neighborhood.... please!

he maybe the next bass pro.... 

and you already got my vote to be in the fishermans hall of fame!!


----------



## blackcorrado

great post. nice to see people looking past the evil stereotype
and getting to know the real person inside. sounds like you're
really making a difference.


----------



## Tokugawa

Good stuff. It takes a community to raise a child properly. Let's hope he doesn't do something stupid. Passing on appropriate manhood to a kid that never sees it, or has had to grow up too fast, is a needed thing in today's society.

I hope you can get him to pull his pants up. J/K!!


----------



## Lawman60

I've just spent the last hour with my new fishing buddy. He knocked on my door and handed me a fresh baked batch of peanut butter cookies from his mother. He also introduced me to another young man who is a friend of his. (They both had their pants up too!) He said that he wanted his buddy to see my fishing gear in the barn, so we spent about half an hour rummaging thru my stuff. We spent the next half hour looking at one of my fishing photo albums and chit chatting about fishing. When he was leaving, he asked if I thought that his buddy could go fishing with us sometime. He went on to tell me that the two of them had been to Super Kmart picking out a rod and reel and a few tackle items in the hopes of another trip pond fishing. 
I told him that I would be glad to take both of them, and we set a date. 
It's beyond remarkable to see the change in this young man in only a few days. I don't know, maybe it's just me, but I would swear that this was a different kid than the one I first noticed walking the street with his hat on side ways and his pants down around is a##. 
Fellow OGF members, it's well worth the effort, plus, I've always had a thing for peanut butter cookies!


----------



## saugeyesam

After reading all the posts and replies to Lawman's original posting, I would like to commend him and everyone else who has taken a kids other than their own fishing and passing on the love and respect for the outdoors. I would also like to say that there once was a time in this country when people would look actually cared and would look out for one another and their children. It's comforting to see that it still goes on in this crazy world. It's actions like Lawman's and everyone else on here who has taken a kid fishing or hunting that the anti's don't see. It's not about the catch or the kill it's about friends and family and that to me is worth more than any fancy car or million dollar house. I once knew a man who claimed to be the richest man in the world, he was dirt poor and didn't have much to his name. When asked where all his wealth was he would take out this old broken down photo album and open it up. It was full of pictures of friends and family on hunting and fishing trips. That old man passed away years ago and to this day I still have grandpas photo album and have since started one of my own. I agree with the Lawman Pass it on!


----------



## Lawman60

Ripley said:


> hey lawman!.... i've been bad.... i got caught with me hand in the cookie jar.... will you take me fishing?..... ummmmm channels and fat flattie's at mosquito?....
> 
> do it matter that i'm 47?... i still have allot of little kid left in me....
> 
> 
> Okay Ripley..but I'm going to have to see a note from your parole officer first! LMBO!
> :devil:


----------



## Lawman60

For anyone who may have been following this thread;
Got a phone call last night from my young fishing buddy and he asked if it would be cool for him to come over. It was already past 10 PM, but I told him he could. Here he was just outside of my place calling from his cell phone. We sat out on my patio and talked. I felt like there was something wrong, but I didn't pry. 
He finally started to open up and it came to light that he wanted to talk about his father. I'm not going to go into the things that he told me, but suffice to say, this kid has had a rough life. I think he just wanted to talk to a man who didn't judge him, and I was the one he chose. 
We talked a lot more about fishing and it was well past midnight before he said good night. I drove him home where his mother came out to say hello as well. She told him to go on into their house because she wanted to speak with me in privet. By this time I'm starting to feel like I may have gotten in over my head here. But his mother just wanted to tell me what a impact that my time with my young friend had made on him. She told me that he can't stop talking about our little fishing trip and the bass that he caught. (He did catch a good number of nice fish from the little pond we fished.) She went on to say that for me to even show an interest in him was like a prayer answered for her. She knew that he was walking over to see me this night and was starting to worry about the time. I told her that when two guys get to talking fishing, we really can lose track. His mom told me that he had pestered her to take him to the public library where he got his first card and took out a big stack of fishing books. She said that his direction in life has been pretty aimless and how worried she has been by the way he acts and the friends he keeps. All I could say was that it was my pleasure to spend time with him and that I was going to stick with him as long as he would let me. We said good night and I drove back to my own home.
My wife asked, "what that was all about?" I told her it was my therapy. 
We are going out in my boat on Thursday, weather permitting. He will be bringing the other boy too. I'm going to sit back and relax and let the day happen as it comes. I feel great! making a difference in a youngsters life will do that for you. I'm starting to see a bright future for my young friend...now it's going to be his assignment to pass it on


----------



## Erterbass

Lawman and others...

I've been watching this thread with tears in my eyes and pride in my heart for being part of a great community of people.

Lawman, I pray that your relationship continues with your young friend and that you are able to be the rock that he needs and craves.

And for the rest of us...yea, it's great to catch the personal best fish but the impact we can have in the lives of others is the greatest hookset of all...

My favorite thread of all time!! 

Bob


----------



## Lawman60

My young friend called last night to thank me for the job reference I gave for him. He now has a full time job to help support his new hobby. 
It feels so good to open a new world to a kid that was lost in the one he was living in. I told him that I was going to be fishing West Branch on Friday and asked if he would like to join me...he was happy to tell me that he had to work. Pass it on


----------



## GULPisgreat

Man, the whole story and outcome are absolutely outstanding. I myself ALWAYS ask people to go fishing but no one has comitted to going. i did however get to take my 2 year old son down to nimi 2 days in row for his very first fishing outing. He was all about holding the rod and reeling in,..until he realized tossing small rocks in the water was WAY cooler. lol. During our first day it was then that i felt the bond between my young son and i in the outdoors for the very first time. i look forward to taking him not only again this week but for the rest of my life. Im looking for a night time fishing partner. i work second shift and like to stop by nimisila afterwork since its right down the road but i get weary of it pretty quick being out there alone at night. I might be down there sunday or in zoar so if you see a maroon tbird with a marines sticker and a guy fishing nearby come say hello.


----------



## The Zodiac

Lawman60 said:


> My young friend called last night to thank me for the job reference I gave for him. He now has a full time job to help support his new hobby.
> It feels so good to open a new world to a kid that was lost in the one he was living in. I told him that I was going to be fishing West Branch on Friday and asked if he would like to join me...he was happy to tell me that he had to work. Pass it on


Wow John. I was wondering where you have been & what you have been doing brother....now I see clearly that you have been using your time wisely. I want to join with the others on here in commending you, not for this thread, but for what you are doing "offline". 

When I first met you on here, you & the positive conversations that we have had together came at a critical juncture in my life (you know what I am talking about & that is all that matters). Our paths crossing is much like the paths of you & your new neighborhood friend that you have been informing us about. The only difference is that with me, you have not had the opportunity to see the effects that your inspirational words & friendship to me have had on my life. Just think about the people that you, or I, or anyone else may have affected in a positive way by simply giving a reciprocal smile, or a nod, or some other friendly gesture or sentiment. Grant it, seeing is believing, but I know that I am not the only one that has felt the kindness of a stranger in a fleeting moment in life, only to continue to feel the resonance of its positivity to this day.

I just wanted to say that if more people would think about the effects on other's lives we could have in the simplest of things, that we would be more willing to extend those needed moments of "uplifting kindness" to strangers.

Again John, way to go bro. You are a class act.


----------



## Lawman60

I first posted this thread in June of this year. Since then, I've retired from work and become a grandfather for the first time. I've also made a few friends in this forum and a very special friend that I am proud of. The young man that I've written about will finish his high school education this coming spring. He's planning to go on into the US Army to facilitate his further education. He still visits me a couple times a week and we have been on a number of fishing adventures together. I've been talking a lot to him about his future and I give him the best advice I can, when he ask. When he told me about the army, I was not thrilled to say the least. The thought of this youngster being in harms way fills me with dread. It must have been a little like my own Father felt when I went into the service, but I went during peace time. It's weird for me. I love our country, and was, and still am, proud of my own service. How would I have been back then if we had been at war? I know the answer, and I still feel the same today. I would still want to serve. I was trained for a military assignment that never came. I never fired my weapon at an enemy. I never did the rescues that I worked so very, very hard to learn. Vietnam was over and the first gulf war was years in the future. To this day I feel a tinge of guilt that I never put myself on the line. Now, I have a young friend that is ready to do just that. I guess it sounds selfish to not want him to go. Maybe it's the fact that I never faced battle myself, and know that the odds are good that he will. The more I think about it the more I realize that he has the right to feel the same pride that I did as I took the oath and wore the uniform. He has the right to be the hero that I never was. Because any man or woman who goes into the military during war time is a hero in my book. 
I'll be there on the day he leaves for basic. I'll write to him and continue the friendship that started when I asked his help to move a couple marine batteries. I'll pray for him and ask God to protect him wherever the future takes him. And I'll salute him as a hero when he returns home. God bless our boys and girls in uniform!


----------



## Ripley

hey lawman...

a hero has many different sides ... and can be determined in many different ways... 

you saying...

He has the right to be the hero that I never was.

is cheating yourself... you have served, going into the armed forces and defending the rights of others, defending this country, and then becoming a lawman and serving to protect people .... thats putting your life on the line everyday.

to me qualifies for being a hero...

most won't step up to do these things... you did... for this i thank you!

for this i thank every one that served proudly in any branch of the armed forces... and our local forces .. police fireman etc... 

you tossed your line in the water.... although big fish were out there... they weren't biting... be proud of the little fish that did.... and be very proud you were prepared the for big one.... for most people aren't... and allot more have never approached the shore to toss the line in....


----------



## Lawman60

Thank you Jim, for the kind words. 
I didn't mean for my post to sound so self depreciating. I only wished to share the ongoing story of passing on the love of fishing with my young friend. What may have started as an experiment in social behavior, has turned into a wonderful saga of how the smallest act of kindness has helped a boy turn his life around to the point of becoming a man. It should be a shining beacon to my generation. A reminder of the most basic of need, "to be accepted and recognized as a person of value." It's a lot easier to shake our head in disgust, or to make a derogatory remark, when confronted with a young person who does not appear to conform to our particular standards. There will always be someone to back up our lead when we react negatively. It seems to be human nature. But once take the time to offer the olive branch and see just how rewarding of an experience it can be. My young friend has gone far beyond any end I had foreseen. I can only, humbly now, watch the result of kindness, with great pride. The man was inside of the boy. I was blessed to be the one who helped to bring him to maturity. The power of fishing? Well, in this case, it was the right tool. And it was easy as saying hello. It certainly has inspired me, and this gave me cause to share it with like minds through this forum. What an honor, to pass it on.


----------



## seebachers

The big fisherman


----------



## SMBHooker

Words actually escape me at this moment, only one comes to mind *. . . wow! *

Lawman, your spirit is refreshing and I think many reading this feel the same way. *You are a HERO* to many, especially that young man and an example to all others. Your humility speaks of your character. Thank you for sharing the story, thank you for your service to America as both a soldier and police officer, and thank you for your service to your community. You did a selfless act in reaching out to that young man, its God's work. May God bless you as richly!

You're not only impacting his life but that of others reading this post. Here's to passing it on . . . 

:F:F:F :good: :Banane35:


----------



## xxpinballxx

Great post Lawman, I was one of those kids who was fortunate enough to have moved in next door to a family that thought fishing was a family activity and not a choice. It was my neighbors who would ask me if I wanted to tag along and I got into fishing thanks to them. Me and my dad went once or twice but really it was just my neighbors who got me fishing. I got out of it for years though and now back into it and got to take my wife's grandkids for their first fishing trips. Our 9 year old caught his first fish with me and within 5 minutes of pulling into the lake too! LOL Our little Hannah still hasn't caught a fish but at 6 years old she is a natural at casting...and I think has the knack for fishing more so than Dylan the 9 year old. 

On a side note I found out this goes the other way around too and has given me an idea.
I was out at Rocky River the other day and this little old couple picking up trash walked past and the old man, who must have been 75 or 80, asked how where they biting? I told him I was more or less just getting use to fishing the rivers. He cme over and we started talking and I found out he hadn't fished in over 50 years! After some coaxing I got him to give it a try and throw my line in. He lit up like nothing I ever seen! He was so happy throwing that lure in and reeling it. All the time talking about how different it is and how nice my rod and reel were. He threw it out and fished a few more minutes and then shook my hand thanking me and said "Thanks for taking me back!" I almost teared up thinking how happy this little old man was. 
Got me thinking about a little thing I'd like to start up...it would be nice to get into taking some of the seniors who are able and willing out and let them fish for an afternoon. Maybe give them the same feeling this little old man had of fishing as a kid. 
I haven't got all the ideas worked out but I am going to try and put together something maybe one day a month throughout the spring and fall. Say 6 trips out a year with a couple fisherman and a few of the seniors who'd enjoy it.


----------



## percidaeben

Hey Lawman your outlook and perspective are both refreshing and much needed in this day and I appreciate your toughness in allowing your feelings to show may God bless you and your family and those who you keep close Ride On


----------



## surfin4stripers

Great thread there Lawman.


----------



## Lawman60

After a fruitless day of deer hunting, I was happy to be home and just warming up, when I got a call. It was my young friend. He got his first deer! He was hunting on public land near Kinsman and shot a nice plump doe. I asked him about school...it seems that his school is closed for opening day of gun season. I went to his house and helped him skin and butcher the deer. I noticed that he had covered a rather nasty former tattoo on his arm with an American flag! It made me very proud. I told him that to me, the red on our flag always reminds me of the blood spilled for the price of liberty. We talked for a few hours as we worked and he told me that he was running a 3.6 grade average in this, his senior year of high school. He went on to tell me of plans for his future, after his service to our country is complete. He wants to get a masters in criminal justice and follow it with a career as a wild life officer. I think the best gift I will receive this year is the friendship of this young man. He has made me very proud!


----------



## eyecatchum2

Lawman,
I feel that if more of us took a little time we could have a positive impact in a kids life and possibly steer them in the right direction. There are a lot of kids out there without a positive role model in their lives. Some may be beyond reaching but it seems to me you have made a positive impact, and hopefully life long, in this young man's life. Thanks for taking the time to pass it on and keeping us posted on your friend.


----------



## Lawman60

eyecatchum2 said:


> Lawman,
> I feel that if more of us took a little time we could have a positive impact in a kids life and possibly steer them in the right direction. There are a lot of kids out there without a positive role model in their lives. Some may be beyond reaching but it seems to me you have made a positive impact, and hopefully life long, in this young man's life. Thanks for taking the time to pass it on and keeping us posted on your friend.


Once again, I thank you all for the nice comments; I post this more to prompt or inspire us all to "pass it on."
I guess that's become my catch phrase. Not a bad one at that. The story has been worthy of sharing with other fishermen and woman who have the very same ability to make positive impact on the life of a kid. It doesn't have to be a stranger, we may find them much closer if we look. It doesn't even have to be fishing. 
I remember a few men in my youth that took the time to treat me not as a snot nose kid, but as an equal. Being in between a boy, and a man is a hard place to be, and those that treated me like a man, left a very strong impression and impact on me. There was Butch Komula, who offered me coffee when I should have had milk. There was Bob Koeth, who trusted me with a roof before I knew which side of a hammer to use. There was Larry LeMar, who had me park his car way before I was old enough to have a license. There was Grandpa Jim, who shook my hand before he hugged me. Small things? Yes. But the things that help a young man mature. First they treated me like a man, then they were examples to me of just what a man is. Butch, a hard working husband and father. Bob, a Christian youth group leader and life long friend. Larry, a Vietnam vet and another great husband and father. And Grandpa Jim, my step-grandfather, but the only one I ever knew, and the first person to put a fishing rod in my hands. Three of the four are gone now, but they live on in my heart. All of the comments that this post has generated have been positive. It's now the season of gifts, and maybe we can all take a moment and reflect... Who can we find to pass it on to?


----------



## Wow

Way to go Lawman! I'd give you a hug but I haven't known you long enough. I agree with you. Kids, of any age, crave respect. When they get some, they learn to give it. It's part of the learning process. Some kids never get it, and predictably, they have no respect for anything. Adults tend to overlook children, and treat them like third class citizens. At an early age their feelings get hurt, as they get older, they feel disrespected. This can never lead to anything good. this should be a parents responsibility, but often it's Grandad or a family friend or a teacher or in your case a neighbor. As long as we're breathing there's always time to do good works. I commend your noble efforts. You get a "BIG" monkey salute........


----------



## mr bill

man oh man, just what i needed to read tonite. 1st. i want to say thanks lawman for startint this thread and making this big chance with this young man. 
i just spent over an hr reading this thread from beginning to end. because i was down from receiving some bad news. even thou i'm still down from my news, but my spirit was lifted up from reading this. 
it made me think about the lives that i have touched over the years and it made me think about those that i could be touching in the future.

so thank you lawman and i do hope to see ya around in the future
mr bill


----------



## eyecatchum2

Mr Bill,
Welcome to OGF, there are lots of posts on here talking about kids and family, the great outdoors are about sharing and making memories, the things that live on after we are gone. Sorry to hear that you got some bad news, keep your chin up and things will be o.k. This site has helped me through some tough times this past year and I hope it can be of some help to you also.


----------



## Lawman60

I can't think of a better place to post my holiday wishes for all my fishing buddies here on OGF, than in this thread. It's certainly been a reminder of the great value of a simple gift. It's a story that played out through this past year, and has not only inspired me, but many readers as well. Have a very Merry Christmas and may God bless you all into the New Year! Lawman (John):flag:


----------



## WestBranchJoe

Lawman, happy holidays to you and yours as well.

I noticed this post at the top and wondered what had happened to bring it back. As I reread this entire thread I stopped and got my wife's attention and began reading it to her. As I was reading it to her I came to a point in one of your posts where the memories of past trips with my mentors (Dad, Grandfathers, Uncles and guys like you that all took me under their wings) and future trips with my sons and young people I know that need guys like you in their lives overwhelmed me and I could no longer read aloud. My voice quivered and cracked. My eyes welled up with tears. I hope this thread gets read over and over and it gets people to understand what the outdoors means to them and how easy it is to PASS IT ON.

Even if you do not have children or grandchildren of your own, you can still take a few hours of your time to make a life time of difference to someone you know or someone you have yet to meet. 

If you are reading this and have not read the entire thread, do yourself a favor and read it all. Then think about how little one has to do to do so much for someone. Merry Christmas all.

Joe


----------



## Exentrik

Great post! I have a 5 yr old and we started with him last summer fishing, I am going to be taking him out fishing on a regular basis once we get into next spring. My father was never a great fisherman at all, but he did one right thing and that was just expose me to it enough with basic equipment and taking me out west to the rockies trout fishing that I got the bug bad.. It's a shame that my dad is not really into fishing now as he is getting older. So we do not go fishing together. I actually spend more time teaching my father in law how to fish! It is so important to get the young ones involved in outdoor life. My best memories and best time is spent on the rivers or lakes, I hope I can pass that on to my son. More and more kids do not get the guidance to become good outdoor sportsmen as we fall further and further into the age of information and technology. I will be doing my part!

Happy Holidays Everyone!

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Lawman60

My young friend and I took to the ice yesterday. For a month now I've wanted to go ice fishing, but every morning I would seem to find a reason to stay in the nice warm house. It took a little coaxing for my buddy to get me off my butt. We had talked about hitting Mosquito, but I know that a big lake like that may not be the best choice for a first time ice fishermen like my friend. Mosquito is a great ice fishing lake, but you can go a very long time between bites. I took him to a farm pond that has a good population of pan fish as well as bass. We started banging blue gill right off. Not too big, but a lot of action, and that's important on a first ice fishing trip. You all know that ice fishing is more of an affliction than a hobby. When you stop to think about it, you really must be just a little sick to be out there in the first place. It's more of a virus than an infection I think, because it can spread rapidly if you come in contact with another ice fishermen. Then again, it could be a psychological disorder, as you can get it through suggestion as well. For example; just tune into IN FISHERMAN TV, and watch Doug Stange pulling lake trout or pike one after another, and you start to feel funny. There are a number of ways to combat this affliction. You can pack up and head south to open water, you can be placed into an induced coma until April, you can kick the dog and fight with the wife, or you can break down and start drilling holes. But be warned, drilling holes in the ice, even if you don't catch fish, will only make thing worse. If you don't find fish, you start to question what you did wrong. You'll find yourself back out the next day trying to prove your ability in any and all conditions. If you DO catch fish, well, you know you'll be right back out there tomorrow looking for the big ones. And the bad thing is that some poor guy driving home from work will see you out there on the ice and next thing he knows...he's got the affliction too! The only cure I've been successful with was the one time that I took a swim at a local pond. It was in February, and it's not a cure that I would recommend. I tried to get the same results as the swim by having my wife shovel snow over my head as I stand in a bucket of ice water with only my boxers on and a brisk wind. It didn't work. It did, however, get the attention of the old woman across the street, who called the cops. The officer that responded knew me. He didn't even write a report. So here I am out on the ice again in 2011. Such is life. We caught a lot of smallish bluegill and a crappie and two bass. Nothing to bring home for dinner. My feet felt like Breyer's ice cream and one of my ears may fall off, but I'll be out there again tomorrow. The one good thing about ice fishing this year is that I got my young friend out there too. I'm not sure really if that's a good thing after all. Ice fishing fogs the brain. It's an affliction. Do yourself a favor...stay home...read a book...watch a movie...take up knitting...kick the dog! Just don't get started...it's terminal!


----------



## Lawman60

got the sad news yesterday that a very special man had passed away. We ALL called him Uncle Joe, even though he was my wife's uncle. Uncle Joe was a fisherman and my dear friend. Today I went through all the pictures I could find with me and Joe in them. Every single one, was on, or near the water. Uncle Joe loved to fish. I only knew him for 7 years, but he touched my life forever. I had the honor of being the last person that took him fishing. Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease had restricted him from most activities, but he loved to go to Canada where we have a cabin on a beautiful Ontario lake. He said the air was better up there. On our last fishing trip uncle Joe landed a 10 lb. northern. It was his personal best. I'll never forget that day because it was the same day that we found a doe swimming about a mile off shore. Joe still had sharp eyes and spotted her way before I did. We kind of corralled her back toward the bank, and then watched as she caught her wind and took off over the aspen covered hill top. 
The reason I'm posting this on my old post is that uncle Joe got to meet and fish with my young fishing buddy from this thread. As a mater of fact, Uncle Joe gave him a heap of fishing tackle. When Joe and I talked about my young friend, he told me that I was doing a good thing for the boy. He told me that he was proud of me. I'm typing this now with tears in my eyes. He also told me that he thought it was very important for men to be examples to boys. He said the same thing that I have said, "we have to look past judgement and see with better eyes." That was the last time we got to fish. We spent the evening sitting at our fire ring and telling stories. Joe had 80 years of stories. 
In my tackle box is a little tin box of cotter and seer pins for outboard props that Uncle Joe handed to me one day, saying, "you never know when these may come in handy." That little tin box is my treasure now. Every time I see it I'll be with Uncle Joe fishing again. 
Full circle once again. Another great example has passed on and left me richer for knowing him. 
I'll be taking my young buddy with my wife and me tomorrow to pay our respects to Uncle Joe. I pray that he rest in peace and I also pray that he gets a fishing rod to go with his wings. 
Pass it on


----------



## eyecatchum2

lawman, sorry for your loss. He is in a better place and fishing new waters. Memories is what it is all about, he is gone but will never be forgotten...Mike


----------



## Wow

I had 2 Uncle Joes, and they both lived good, long, active lives, Just like yours, Lawman60. One of them took me out on Erie for the 1st time ever. 80's a good round # of years. Thanks for sharing your story, sad but uplifting--Tim...............................................................................................................................................


----------



## snake69

Lawman, 
Have read this post from the beginning and it gave me great respect for you as I have introduced many kids from my old (and bad) neighborhood the love or at least the excitement of fishing! I feel for you and your loss, but I'm sure this complete post, as the many things I've read has touched many of us. Good luck my friend! May you have *many *fishing days in your future!


----------



## JIG

You hit the nail though!,"Another great example has passed on and left me richer for knowing him." Well put! If it wasnt for that we would be lost and tryin to pass it along is what its about!


----------



## Lawman60

Thanks guys. I don't feel much like fishing now. 
I guess you know your gettin up there when you have more fishing buddies in heaven, than you have left here on earth. I'll pull myself up by the boot straps and get a goin next week. I need to check out Pymatuning Creek in Orangeville to see if the whites and stripers have started their run. If I wait for a sunny day...it may be summer before I get back out!


----------



## Lawman60

Today ends this chapter of "pass it on." My young friend who's name I have never before stated, boarded a flight to San Antonio for his first days at Lackland Air Force Base. My friends name is David, and I was with him and shook his hand today. He didn't even want to stay for his own high school graduation ceremonies. He finished his senior year with a 3.0 grade average. I drove him and his mother to the airport this afternoon.
It was a rather quiet trip with most of the talking done by his mom. The trip home was even quieter. But as I said goodbye to his mother as I dropped her at her home, she told me that her long time prayers had been answered when David and I became friends. She said that there was such a change in their lives that it could only be the result of God answering her prayers. I didn't know what to say. I'm kind of a hard case. I've seen a lot in my 50 years. I've seen ugly things that I would like to be able to forget and I have scars that will never go away. But today I also felt overwhelmed with pride and humble thankfulness. I got to be part of something that I'll carry the rest of my life. Being the one who in some small way helped to change a life. A fishing trip. A kind word. A shoulder to lean on. A male role model. A friend who didn't judge.
I have my own children who are older than David, and I am VERY proud of them! I have a son, Joshua who is 22, and a daughter Shawn 25. I also have a child who passed away at only 9 months of age. His name was David. He was named after my brother David who also died at age 26. Ironic, isn't it?
I know I've taken up a lot of space on a forum that's meant for fishing. Well, that's how it started and I hope that in time, that's how it will end. (FISHING) In between I got some life lessons and I took this opportunity to share them with other men and woman who may be able to understand how great of an opportunity it truly was. Fishing is more than my hobby. Fishing is my gift. And what good is all the riches in the world if there is no one to share them with? Now, to all those of you that share the gift...do yourselves a favor... PASS IT ON!


----------



## puterdude

Wow lawman what a thread,what a journey.You've given us all plenty to think about,share and remember.You missed your calling my friend.


----------



## Lawman60

Well, after 6 months of training, my young friend David is home for a ten day leave. He came over to my house yesterday and surprised me! He looked great in his dress uniform and snapped me a salute when I came to the door. We spent the afternoon talking about fishing, "of all things!" I had the chance to give him a hand made custom rod I built for him and had planned to ship to him at Christmas. I even inlaid the US Army logo on it for him. He caught me up with all he had been doing away at training and brought me some photos from his Army life. Sure brought back some memories, that's for sure! He did get to wet a line in Lake Oliver just north of his camp, but was shore bound and had no luck to speak of. 
David joined an airborne division and is now just finishing his jump school. He is still planning to go to college when he gets out and getting a degree in criminal justice. He wants to work in law enforcement, and as you might imagine, that makes me very happy and proud. We are going to do a little scouting for deer tomorrow in an area that I access from a little 12' boat. I hadn't planned to do any fishing, but he changed my mind for me. It's great to see how far he's come in such a short time. I can't even begin to express the pride I feel for being able to be a part of helping him grow into a man. Man! I've been paid back 1000% already.
This has sure been a life lesson on the value of passing it on!
For those who may wonder what this post is all about, you need to start at the begining and share in the experience. You won't be sorry!


----------



## Wow

An early Christmas surprise indeed! Nice! Have fun scouting/fishing. --Tim..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Stuhly

WOW !!! John I dont know where to start here. 1st off Thank You so much
for the gift to my little girl. here is a pic of Erika holding your custom rod you
built for her at Christmas. Need I say anymore !! She loves fishing with her 
Daddy anytime we chance to.
View attachment 53159

I was lucky enough to have been exposed to fishing by my Grandpa in FLA.
He is now fishing everyday with our Lord in heaven. (I miss you gramps)
I just hope some day I can make a differance in someones life like you have 
John. My Little Erika keeps asking when are we gonna get a new reel for my
new rod that your friend made. Yes she will end catching a bigger one then
me but thats ok, FISH ON buddy Hope to fish with you this coming summer.
PASS IT ON.


----------



## nate_anderson

I just joined this today. And I'm looking forward to sharing things with great people such as yourself as well learn new things. I guess born in 88 makes me a youngster but I have great love for the outdoors. I was in the usmc for awhile and just got out. Fishing trips make a great gettaway for bonding. Many of my closest friends in the corps where my fishing buddies. We hit the water whenever we had a chance. Id have to say some of my best experiences come from trout fishing in Washington. Even with being in the field training nights n months on end a weekend fishing trip made me and my comrades more as a brother. It's great doing things you full heartedly enjoy with ppl you love. And its very important that us young folk keep up with you older fellas so we can carry on the tradition. It's nice to see that older guys appreciate us younger guys trying to keep up with you guys. Thanx for the post. Good luck this year!


----------



## Lawman60

nate_anderson said:


> I just joined this today. its very important that us young folk keep up with you older fellas so we can carry on the tradition. It's nice to see that older guys appreciate us younger guys trying to keep up with you guys. Thanx for the post. Good luck this year!


Let me the first to welcome you Nate and thank you for your service with the USMC. OGF has been a wonderful place for us all to share our experiences, and emotions at times. It's just a group of people from all walks of life, that share a bond in the love of the outdoors, especially fishing. I was on this site for well over a year before I ever met another member, but when you do, it's like meeting an old friend. We do a lot of reporting on fishing from every corner of the state. We even share some information on what fish are hot bites and what to use. And if you watch very, very closely, you may even get a hot spot now and then. We all want to hear what you have to say as well. Add your input and tell us about your fishing trips. Before long you will find yourself a senior member with a butt load of friends. 
I know that when you first start posting you have to have a number of posts before you may use the PM section, where you can send privet messages to other members. Drop old Lawman a PM when you can so I can get to know you. So, once again WELCOME HOME BROTHER!:G


----------



## Lawman60

Well, it's been about a year now since David went into the service. When I first talked about him joining the service, I said the US Army. Actually David went into the US Air force. He made it into combat controller school, which is a SOG of the AF. That really made me proud, because I was a PJ myself way back when. Those are the two most elite AFSC's that the Air force offer. It's also one of the longest training schools out there. I think it's almost three years before you're mission ready. 
I posted this because I got a letter from him today. One of those old fashion paper letters. He sent me a couple pictures of him and his buddies fishing. I could see in the photo that he somehow has the rod I built him! His mother must have posted it to him. I don't know for sure where they were fishing, but he was holding up a good sized channel cat. I also noticed that he was wearing the three stripes of a senior airman already.
In the letter he told me all about his training and his new life in the military. At the end of the letter. he thanked me for being his friend. He went on to ask me if it was okay for him to send me a fathers day gift. 
I have to be honest... that brought me to tears. 
Do you guys know how great that makes me feel? Even now as I type this out at 5 AM, I have tears again. I don't cry easy, but I just can't help it. My buddy has come so far in the two years that I've known him. He started out as a trouble making punk with a huge chip on his shoulder and about a quarter inch from being in jail. And then one day I stopped him on the street and started a chain of events that would change both of our lives. 
All it took was someone to take the time to care, and the love of fishing. 
OGF members, please take the time to read this whole post. I promise you won't be sorry. It will not only uplift you, but it may also inspire you to try this for yourself. I can't put into words the wonderful reward that has came to me by doing this simple little thing. I hope our buddy "puterdude" is looking in on the site now and again, he would be as happy as I am!
Pass it on


----------



## Lawman60

Back again with an update to this mind blowing story. It was over three years ago that this saga started. I know some of you OGF members will recall this post. For those members that have not read any of this over the last three years, it's a very inspirational true story, and well worth taking the time to read. The story and the responses that it generated by our members, has been a very special chapter in my own life.

David is home on leave, after completing a tour of duty in Afghanistan. He is now an NCO and has completed his training as a combat controller specialist. He is now 21 years old and engaged to be married to a beautiful little lady from Georgia. Tomorrow we will be fishing together for the first time in 3 years. David visited me last night and ended up sleeping on my sofa, after many hours of talking and tipping back a few cold ones. Today I got to meet his fiance and was treated to lunch with them, my wife and his mother.

Thinking back now to that day that I stopped David as he was walking by as I washed my truck. I am overwhelmed with emotion. First being great pride in this young man and the way he turned his life around. Great joy, that I could be the catalyst of his change. And humbleness in what I know was an act prompted by God. And above all other emotions, is awe. The feeling of awe when you see what one small act of kindness brings forth in such a harvest of blessings. Now, before you think that I'm a preacher or religious fanatic, let me just say that I am no different than any one of you. I happen to be a Christian, but I have never been one to "over do" the sharing of my believes. This is an outdoor forum and this entire story came about by using fishing as a gift to be shared. Fishing was the bond that we shared. Fishing opened the door to allow this young man to change his own life path. I was able to "pass on" my love of the sport, and this led to great things for not only David, but his mother, and for me as well. And as I now look back on the responses posted here on OGF, it was also an inspiration to many of our members. It reminded us of our own friends, mentors, parents, etc. How someone taught us to fish. How someone took the time to make a difference in our lives. How someone gave us, and taught us respect. I'll end this post now with thanks to all those who gave words of encouragement and their own stories. Thank you for passing it on...
PS: I can't help but think of our buddy Dick "PUTERDUDE" Caudell. I hope he gets to see this where he is now!


----------



## fishguy 888

Lawman that is the best post I have ever seen on here. Sometimes a little deed goes a long way.


----------



## Mr. A

fishguy 888 said:


> Lawman that is the best post I have ever seen on here. Sometimes a little deed goes a long way.


I agree 100%. Lawmans post/thread is the single best post/thread I've ever seen on here. It's one thing to change your life but to change another's for so much better is truly something to be proud of!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishguy 888

As a 14 year old boy I fish with my dad once or twice a month not as much as I would like though. I have fished with my grandpa and uncles a few time as well. Most of what I have learned about fishing has been on here, some Field and Stream fishing books I have, and magazines. I fish with my friends often at local ponds and lakes. I myself have taught my cousin how to fish. He doesn't have a dad that fishes. He really likes it too. When I turn 16 I will be fishing local lakes as often as I can. I hope when I get older I can have an impact on someone's life like you did.


----------



## fishguy 888

My uncle had a baby boy this spring I can't wait to teach him how to fish and hunt.


----------



## Lawman60

fishguy 888 said:


> As a 14 year old boy I fish with my dad once or twice a month not as much as I would like though. I have fished with my grandpa and uncles a few time as well. Most of what I have learned about fishing has been on here, some Field and Stream fishing books I have, and magazines. I fish with my friends often at local ponds and lakes. I myself have taught my cousin how to fish. He doesn't have a dad that fishes. He really likes it too. When I turn 16 I will be fishing local lakes as often as I can. I hope when I get older I can have an impact on someone's life like you did.


My dear young man, thank you so much for taking the time to read my post. It's young men and women like you that have the reasonability to keep it going, by passing on what you have come to love, the great sport of fishing. Not only fishing, but all of the outdoors. The world you're growing up in, technology has become the past time of most young folks. It's rare to see someone your age that's not texting, gamming, or just talking on your smart phone. Today most youngsters learn to shoot via video games instead of on a real shooting range or outback plinking tin cans with an adult. It always makes me happy to see post on OGF, submitted by people of your generation. There is one young man here on OGF, that can out fish most of the guys my age. When I first met him he was about your age, but he had a thirst for everything there is to learn about fishing. His name is Mario and he goes by the screen name "Steelhead Fever." He has earned the respect of everyone of us that have had the pleasure of meeting him. You see, respect can, and should go both ways. It's a lesson for the more mature "OLD" guys on here to have and to show respect to your generation. After all, it's you that are our future. Even now, for the first time in my life, we have a President that's actually younger than I am. Things like that can make my generation feel a little over the hill, but when we see someone like you or Mario posting their adventures here on OGF, it makes us proud. I'm also happy to hear that you have men in your life that take the time to fish with you. Take advantage of this as often as you can! You've already started passing it on by taking your friends and teaching your cousin. Keep up the great work, and you will get to feel the same joy and pride that I do. I bet you can't wait to get your first car! I know that my first car opened up a whole new world of fishing possibilities! I don't know where you live, but you now have a standing invitation to fish with me any time. 

God bless you and keep you safe. Thank you for responding!


----------



## 9Left

just read this whole thread..and what a great read!!!! Thankyou lawman for reminding all of us on OGF what its all about...


----------



## oldman from the hills

*Lawman60*, I just finished reading your post. It took a little longer because I had to keep wiping tears. First things first, THANK YOU for being you. Thank You to David for his service and for being an example of what a "young" person can be and do.

This is anything but a quick post. I have typed and deleted hundreds of words, thinking about what to say and how to say it. A simple thank you doesn't seem enough for the sacrifice that you and your families make every day, but that is what it boils down too.

Good Fishing


----------



## koonzie99

Best thread ever brings back lots for memories of fishing and hunting with my grandpa. Growing up with out a dad is hard im just greatfull grandpa was there to take me under his wing and teach me how to be a man.


----------



## Lawman60

A big thank you for all those that have added to this after reading! It's something that all of our members should read. Share it with like minded friends, and let's keep it alive!~


----------



## JIG

They go by quick man!


----------



## nking5

First of all I just want to say what a great man Lawman seems to be and that I would be honored if I ever got to meet him let alone fish with him.

Now onto my story which has nothing on Lawman's lol

I'm 23 and a soon to be college grad. When I was younger my dad took me out fishing several times but I never really had the patience for the sport as I was more into other sports like baseball that required a little less downtime. My dad was always a great father to me but growing up I was too dumb and hard headed(just like him) to realize that everything he ever said to me had a lesson behind it. So because of this we never really got as close as I would have liked. Well, about 3 years out of nowhere I got the itch that I wanted to try fishing again for some reason and man am I glad I scratched that itch. For the first two years my dad and I could only go fishing maybe once or twice a month because most of the year I was away at college and I was also working full time. Only being able to fish once in awhile really fueled my urge to fish more and more. In order to save up some money I decided to move home a few months ago and that was the best decision I have ever made. Back in April my dad and I decided it was time for us to get a boat so we could really start fishing. We bought a '68 14 ft starcraft and could not be happier. It is a very modest boat but over the winter we plan on putting some serious work into it and making it exactly how we want it(needless to say that money I planned on saving will be long gone but damn being able to fish with him is worth more than anything money can buy). Over the last three years we both have a new outlook on our relationship because unfortunately his health is declining at a much faster pace than anyone wants. Despite his health we have been able to get out a lot this year. The fishing has been pretty slow but the time spent with him is going by way too fast. All I can say is that I regret not giving fishing with him at a younger age a better chance because I would give anything to go back ten or fifteen years and redo it all over again and spend as much time on the lake with him as possible. Unfortunately that's not possible but I can't wait for what time I've got left with him. I can only hope that I can share experiences like the ones I have had in the future with my own kids.


FISH ON!! AND TIGHT LINES!!

Nate


----------



## jaysin05

I started fishing as early as 9-10. My brother and his best friend started me on bluegills and yellow perch. I thank god that they introduced me to fishing because otherwise I wouldn't know how to tie a clinch knot. Fishing has since became my life passion. There is nothing i'd rather do. My father always took my two brothers to Georgian bay in canada to my great grandfathers cottage on the nascoot river when I was very young. I was too much of a mommas boy to go out with them and since I got into fishing I've regreted it. My brother, who actually used to be an OGF member passed away in 2008 at 23, taught me. Since he passed, my father refuses to fish anymore. I try so hard all the time to fish with my dad because he's the person I look up to. Its always "not today" or a simple "no". Breaks my heart a little every time. I'm glad to hear that someone's father got them into fishing. My brother was very loyal to this website and to the sport of fishing. He was the one who went out of his way to include me in the beauty of the sport. Though he was my inspiration to fish, I still go out and enjoy every minute of it. I know he's guiding every cast I make, and that he contributed to my skill that lands every fish I catch. I'm not sure where I'm going with this post but I just need to vent since September 24 is around the corner which is the day my brother passed....to any fathers or any fisherman out there who have someone who looks up to them, please treat them the way my brother did. Every child needs someone to teach them fishing. Its something that a kid will always hold on to. Me just turning 21 is a perfect example. I'm sorry if this post is crazy or boring but dads and role models need to know....
I'd do anything to fish with my brother again. I miss him more every damn cast I make and with I could turn to hIm and show off the hogs I catch.

Enough of my rambling....
I hope everyone has luck in the months ahead!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cwcarper

BBJJT


rklagstad said:


> Nicely put


HGHRUGEHS2RX:T:T:T


----------



## Cashregisterface

My grand parents had a cottage in Kingston Ontario Canada. The lake was called Sydenham . Best fishing are ever did. Bass pike Muskie etc etc


15 ft smokercraft 40 horses. Minnkota 55 powerdrive. Steering wheel and all the extras


----------



## BassTerd

What an inspirational story lawman. At only 23 I know the feeling of opening a new world of opportunity for somebody. Ill be honest, I spoil the hell out of my boy, but when I see the look on his face as hes coaxing a big bluegill to bite it damn near brings me to tears. As we have all the information at our finger tips we must remember thats its not about the fish we catch but the memories we make


----------



## buckeyebowman

Hey Lawman! Somebody must have gone dredging way back in the archives to bring this one to the first page! I realized it when I read your OP about being a member here for a short time. You've been here longer than me, and that's when I checked the post date and saw 2010! Yet, the point you brought up is just as valid today as it was 4 years ago.

As you eventually figured out, the fact that your Son was going fishing with others meant that he was hooked, and found like minded guys his age. It wasn't just something he did with Dad because "Dad likes it, so I'm obligated". 

As far as kids other than yours, well, I have no kids of my own, so any kid that expresses an interest in goings on in the watery world, I try to help. This was done for me when I was young, and I appreciate it more with each passing year. Of course, some of those older guys were fishing with gear I could only dream about at the time, but guess what? When I could afford it, I got it! I've seen some adults who take kids out fishing who, when the kid starts asking questions, get impatient and short with the kid! I don't understand this. If the kid is asking questions, it means they are INTERESTED! Feed that child's interest! 

Great post, Lawman!


----------



## Stuhly

Thought I would share another pic of Erika fishing with the pole you made her ! She loves it
Thanks again Dave


----------



## Lawman60

How AWESOME Dave! I can't get over how big she's grown! Seeing her with her daddy, well, it's what this whole post is all about. You made my day my friend. Thank you very much! John


----------



## fishingful

Nice post. I am in a position where I work with kids a lot. I teach all kinds of programs. I just recently became a Passport to Fishing instructor through the ODNR and am going to run a program soon. Hope to get 40-60 kids. Dependent on how many volunteers I can get to run the stations.

Trying to do my part


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

My vote to make this thread a sticky. Great read. Greatest read ever?


----------



## War

Very long post, but a good message. Pass it on.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

War said:


> Very long post, but a good message. Pass it on.


Hope Lawman is doing alright. Haven't heard or seen of him in a while?


----------



## Lawman60

This is to the OGF members who have followed this post over the last 4 and a half years. I just learned today, that the vehicle my friend David was riding in was badly hit by an IED in some nameless place of dirt and sand in Afghanistan. The driver was killed outright, and David and another air force member where both seriously injured in the blast. David was flown to a hospital in Germany, where he's in serious, but stable condition. His mother just gave me the news a couple hours ago. She went on to tell me that he was most likely to be brought back to the states as soon as he can travel. I would guess he will me sent Walter Reed hospital in DC. If so, I'll fly over to see him. But now I would like to ask all who read this notice, to send a prayer out for David, his wife Teah, and his mother Dianne. Thank you all.


----------



## chris1162

Lawman60 said:


> This is to the OGF members who have followed this post over the last 4 and a half years. I just learned today, that the vehicle my friend David was riding in was badly hit by an IED in some nameless place of dirt and sand in Afghanistan. The driver was killed outright, and David and another air force member where both seriously injured in the blast. David was flown to a hospital in Germany, where he's in serious, but stable condition. His mother just gave me the news a couple hours ago. She went on to tell me that he was most likely to be brought back to the states as soon as he can travel. I would guess he will me sent Walter Reed hospital in DC. If so, I'll fly over to see him. But now I would like to ask all who read this notice, to send a prayer out for David, his wife Teah, and his mother Dianne. Thank you all.



Hope for a speedy recovery and he will be in my thoughts.


----------



## oldman from the hills

Lawman60, my prayers and best wishes to David, his family and to you. May God Bless and protect him and all of our service personnel.


----------



## Lawman60

oldman from the hills said:


> My prayers and best wishes to David and his family. May God Bless and protect him, his family and you.


Thank you my friend!


----------



## oldman from the hills

Lawman60

If you get anymore information on David please keep us posted. Again my prayers and best wishes for you all. God Bless and keep you.


----------



## shroomhunter

Lawman, I'm praying for him and you as well.
This has been an awesome read.
God Bless You!


----------



## bubbster

Two thumb's up for the tales Lawman, that made a difference in that youngsters life!


----------



## young fisherman

I have been on this forum since I was 15 years old and I'm only 18 now. I just gotta say I really do appreciate all the help I get from you guys and all the ways it has been passed on to me have been great. I e learned many fishing lessons and life lesson from the older guys I meet in the river or in bait shops. Passing it on really does make a difference in a kids life, and I'll be sure to do it when I'm older! Great post!


----------



## Hotfishinrod

Lawman, great story but embarrassing. Embarrassing because of the fact I read through it at work and had to fight back the tears. Any update on David?


----------



## Lawman60

David is expected to have a full recovery. After about a month in hospital in Germany, he was sent to Walter Reeds in DC. Since then he was home for 30 days of R&R at which time I got to spend time with him. He is now stationed state side and still doing light duty along with physical therapy.
Thank you to all for your concern, kind words, and prayers.


----------



## oldman from the hills

Lawman60 said:


> David is expected to have a full recovery. After about a month in hospital in Germany, he was sent to Walter Reeds in DC. Since then he was home for 30 days of R&R at which time I got to spend time with him. He is now stationed state side and still doing light duty along with physical therapy.
> Thank you to all for your concern, kind words, and prayers.


Glad to here David is doing well, also that you got to spend so time with him. Please pass on my well wishes and continued prayers. Clear skies and tight lines.


----------



## ML1187

Just read this entire thread from the beginning! AWESOME! Glad to hear David is doing well. PASS IT ON!


----------



## Lawman60

It's nearly 8 years since I wrote the first line of this post. And It's been a good while since I've logged into OFG as well. Life moved me toward other priorities, some bad days, loss of my Father, some serious health issues, "had to learn to walk again after a mild stroke." And then I escaped the country for a while to see new things and fish new waters. And as I grew in strength again, I had some great adventures too. I did a 40 day river canoe/fishing/survival trip in the far north, where I feed the black fly, mosquito's, and some kind of biting gnats, to the point that after a while I quit noticing. I got to tag my first moose in Quebec, and took a pronghorn out past 400 yards. I even helped a first nation friend of mine make a little white Light!
God bless my wife and children for letting their husband and father leave them when still very ill. I did my best to explain why I had to go, even if I didn't fully understand it my self.
I kept in contact. Even rented a sat phone. 
I've been back now for over a year, filling alive again and maybe just a tad older. I got myself a brand new knee last week, but will most likely still be out on Mosquito next week. 
I didn't write this for people who never heard of me before. I wrote it for each and every person that read this rather long story, and felt the connection. To those kindred spirits, some still here, and some who've moved on, to them I say rest in peace my brothers. To a handful of you guy that figured I had gone under too.... I'm back! And I pulled this post up to read the words of so many of us that found that common bond. I found it had a total of 100 responses! 
To old friends, I hope you've all fared well.
It would be good of you to drop a hello.

LIVE LIKE YOU'RE DYING!


----------



## Pooch

Happy Easter Lawman60.


----------



## Wow

Yo Brother,...........Somewhere along the line, I think I felt your spirit, awhile back. Now I know it was real. To good health and good deeds. Thanks, --Tim


----------



## c. j. stone

Hey LM! Didn't think you went under, but since I hadn't seen anything from you here lately, I was getting concerned! So glad your health sounds to be improving and great to hear from you again on here! That trip you mentioned(and while still in questionable health!) is epic!


----------



## Lawman60

Wow said:


> Yo Brother,...........Somewhere along the line, I think I felt your spirit, awhile back. Now I know it was real. To good health and good deeds. Thanks, --Tim
> View attachment 259187


----------



## Lawman60

Thanks Tim... great to hear from you!


----------



## Lawman60

c. j. stone said:


> Hey LM! Didn't think you went under, but since I hadn't seen anything from you here lately, I was getting concerned! So glad your health sounds to be improving and great to hear from you again on here! That trip you mentioned(and while still in questionable health!) is epic!


----------



## Lawman60

C. J. man it's good to hear from you brother. Epic... I can't think of a better word, but it was even above that.
I have a very understanding family for sure. Honestly, I didn't know if I was going to ever see them again, and it was hard to say goodbye. But I knew for sure that if I didn't do this, I was going to go out with a hole in my very soul. I know that it was selfish at the time, but I have no regrets! That adventure would ether kill me or cure me... all I can say now is that God was good, and we did a whole lot of talking over those months. I talked to Him in prayer, and every day He talked to me through each sunrise and set, through the beauty of His creation, and in a voice of every sound I heard in the solitude. In that haunting call of the loon, the yipping of coyote, the howl of wolves, the sound of rain on my tarp, the dipping of my paddle and voice of the water. It was cathartic my friend. And each day I gre stronger in body and in spirit.
And by His grace, I came back home a whole man once more. I highly recommend it, because when my time is up, I'll leave with no regrets.
I'll be heading back north in early June again. This time through the French River and into it's mingling with Lake Huron. You know, I live on my pension and it's not a big old monthly check, but I found I don't need all the comfort that money can buy. I took very little with me, and some nights went to sleep in my hammock hungry. I lived on fresh fish and what ever water was around. I hunted when legal, but only took a .22 and a can of bear spray. I are a lot of grouse and squirrels beside fish And rice. And of course, my daily snack of black flies and mosquitos. I lost a lot of weight, and that was needed to be healthy anyway. .), the saga was done because I was compelled by something I still can't find the words to express.
When I came home an looked in a mirror, the man looking back was a different person, and with a face full of a white beard. When I left, it still was mostly dark. And I had some deep creases that were new. But mostly, I saw my father, and it was good. I did things that a lot of men only dream about, and never really do. It brings me back to this old post and teaching a boy to become a man. It seems like the boy never really leaves the man. He's still in there a little, and it does a man good to let him out once in while. It's a circle, or at least for me it is. And maybe the cure to a lifes worth of seeing the evil that I saw. All I know for sure is life is short, and we have to find the good parts enough to help us with the bad ones. I can say little more my friend.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

I started at the beginning of this post and it was good for the soul... glad this came back up or I would of never seen it. I been here going on 2 years now. How is David and did he get in to law enforcement? Also glad to see you are doing better. My father was non existent in my life and my grandfather (my moms dad) did not like to fish but my uncle TOBE they used to call him took me every chance he could . We had a camp along the Allegheny river in East Brady PA, Home of NFL QB, Jim Kelly... caught many fish and I learned many lessons about the love and respect of the outdoors. Never had any kids of my own but over 2 marriages and a few female friends I have taken many young kids outdoors and tried to show them the way. Our kids need more tackle boxes and fewer X Boxes !


----------



## HappySnag

Lawman60 said:


> C. J. man it's good to hear from you brother. Epic... I can't think of a better word, but it was even above that.
> I have a very understanding family for sure. Honestly, I didn't know if I was going to ever see them again, and it was hard to say goodbye. But I knew for sure that if I didn't do this, I was going to go out with a hole in my very soul. I know that it was selfish at the time, but I have no regrets! That adventure would ether kill me or cure me... all I can say now is that God was good, and we did a whole lot of talking over those months. I talked to Him in prayer, and every day He talked to me through each sunrise and set, through the beauty of His creation, and in a voice of every sound I heard in the solitude. In that haunting call of the loon, the yipping of coyote, the howl of wolves, the sound of rain on my tarp, the dipping of my paddle and voice of the water. It was cathartic my friend. And each day I gre stronger in body and in spirit.
> And by His grace, I came back home a whole man once more. I highly recommend it, because when my time is up, I'll leave with no regrets.
> I'll be heading back north in early June again. This time through the French River and into it's mingling with Lake Huron. You know, I live on my pension and it's not a big old monthly check, but I found I don't need all the comfort that money can buy. I took very little with me, and some nights went to sleep in my hammock hungry. I lived on fresh fish and what ever water was around. I hunted when legal, but only took a .22 and a can of bear spray. I are a lot of grouse and squirrels beside fish And rice. And of course, my daily snack of black flies and mosquitos. I lost a lot of weight, and that was needed to be healthy anyway. .), the saga was done because I was compelled by something I still can't find the words to express.
> When I came home an looked in a mirror, the man looking back was a different person, and with a face full of a white beard. When I left, it still was mostly dark. And I had some deep creases that were new. But mostly, I saw my father, and it was good. I did things that a lot of men only dream about, and never really do. It brings me back to this old post and teaching a boy to become a man. It seems like the boy never really leaves the man. He's still in there a little, and it does a man good to let him out once in while. It's a circle, or at least for me it is. And maybe the cure to a lifes worth of seeing the evil that I saw. All I know for sure is life is short, and we have to find the good parts enough to help us with the bad ones. I can say little more my friend.


i would like to reed from day one to last day,where you bin canoeing what rive,city and how you fished and hunt.
that way i like to check that on the map.
you can write that till is fresh in your memory.

thanks snag


----------



## Lawman60

Believe it or not, East Brady was one of my favorite spots in all of Pa. It's been a few years, but the last time I was there, it left me a little sad. In the late 60's my dad used to take us down from where we lived in Conneaut, Ohio. E. Brady back then reminds of a place like Mayberry, ya know? It had a small downtown with some great old architecture. My dad had a old war buddy there, but I only knew him as Burp. He and my dad were in the second division of the 7th Marines in 1950 Korea They fought in the battle at the Chosin Reservoir. The Chinese had circled all the US troops and were playing hell against them. I know that those that had been based there were cut off and surronded. The 7th were sent to break through and help evacuate not only our forces, but a ton of civilians as well. Not only did they break through, but they then stayed to cover the retreat.
My dad never would talk about it until I in my forties. It was bad... real bad. But Burp got his name by killing to attacking enemy with rifle and grenades, and he took a sub machine gun from one of the dead, and used it to great effect until he ran out of ammo for it. They referred to it as a burp gun because of its high rate of fire, I guess sounded like a burp. Dad and Burp won some metals for valor, plus both had purple hearts.
Sorry, got off track there a little.
But I took my son over to East Brady a few years ago. The little downtown was now mostly dusty empty buildings. We had coffee in the old bank building, and threw a little boat in under the Bridge, I think it was 3rd. St? But some good smallmouth waters. It's still was a really lovely area. Kind of the start of the Allegheny bible belt. It's a small world sometimes.


Lawman60 said:


> It's nearly 8 years since I wrote the first line of this post. And It's been a good while since I've logged into OFG as well. Life moved me toward other priorities, some bad days, loss of my Father, some serious health issues, "had to learn to walk again after a mild stroke." And then I escaped the country for a while to see new things and fish new waters. And as I grew in strength again, I had some great adventures too. I did a 40 day river canoe/fishing/survival trip in the far north, where I feed the black fly, mosquito's, and some kind of biting gnats, to the point that after a while I quit noticing. I got to tag my first moose in Quebec, and took a pronghorn out past 400 yards. I even helped a first nation friend of mine make a little white Light!
> God bless my wife and children for letting their husband and father leave them when still very ill. I did my best to explain why I had to go, even if I didn't fully understand it my self.
> I kept in contact. Even rented a sat phone.
> I've been back now for over a year, filling alive again and maybe just a tad older. I got myself a brand new knee last week, but will most likely still be out on Mosquito next week.
> I didn't write this for people who never heard of me before. I wrote it for each and every person that read this rather long story, and felt the connection. To those kindred spirits, some still here, and some who've moved on, to them I say rest in peace my brothers. To a handful of you guy that figured I had gone under too.... I'm back! And I pulled this post up to read the words of so many of us that found that common bond. I found it had a total of 100 responses!
> To old friends, I hope you've all fared well.
> It would be good of you to drop a hello.
> 
> LIVE LIKE YOU'RE DYING!


----------



## Masterbaiter66

Lawman60 said:


> Believe it or not, East Brady was one of my favorite spots in all of Pa. It's been a few years, but the last time I was there, it left me a little sad. In the late 60's my dad used to take us down from where we lived in Conneaut, Ohio. E. Brady back then reminds of a place like Mayberry, ya know? It had a small downtown with some great old architecture. My dad had a old war buddy there, but I only knew him as Burp. He and my dad were in the second division of the 7th Marines in 1950 Korea They fought in the battle at the Chosin Reservoir. The Chinese had circled all the US troops and were playing hell against them. I know that those that had been based there were cut off and surronded. The 7th were sent to break through and help evacuate not only our forces, but a ton of civilians as well. Not only did they break through, but they then stayed to cover the retreat.
> My dad never would talk about it until I in my forties. It was bad... real bad. But Burp got his name by killing to attacking enemy with rifle and grenades, and he took a sub machine gun from one of the dead, and used it to great effect until he ran out of ammo for it. They referred to it as a burp gun because of its high rate of fire, I guess sounded like a burp. Dad and Burp won some metals for valor, plus both had purple hearts.
> Sorry, got off track there a little.
> But I took my son over to East Brady a few years ago. The little downtown was now mostly dusty empty buildings. We had coffee in the old bank building, and threw a little boat in under the Bridge, I think it was 3rd. St? But some good smallmouth waters. It's still was a really lovely area. Kind of the start of the Allegheny bible belt. It's a small world sometimes.


I am 52 years old and I learned to walk in a play pen sitting next to the river. When I look back at all the summers I spent there until school started back up I am thankful I have that in my memory banks. There used to be a local boy there everyone called "greenie" don't know why but he would climb to the top of that old yellow bridge and jump off feet first into the river. Dozens of boats would stop yo watch this . But yes, it was a little Mayberry type town. It even had it's own XXX adult movie theater there until they tore it down and built senior living apartments. Lol. Not many people know of East Brady PA. Thanks again for your post and taking me down my own memory lane 
.


----------



## Lawman60

HappySnag said:


> i would like to reed from day one to last day,where you bin canoeing what rive,city and how you fished and hunt.
> that way i like to check that on the map.
> you can write that till is fresh in your memory.
> 
> thanks snag


Snag, they would have to kick me of the forum if I tell anymore stories. But I told you I'd fish with you as soon as my Knee will allow. That's a better time for my long stories. I get way too carried away when I start writing. There was a time in my life that a good chunk of my income was made by writing. Old habits die hard. 
And this is my apology to you folks that come here to talk fishing.
We'll stay in touch Snag, I'm good for my word. But better move it to email
You can hit me at [email protected] 
Just put Snag in the subject so I don't spam it.
And the name is John


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Write a book, I'll buy it. Good stuff.


----------



## russelld

Great stuff please keep it coming


----------



## juggerman

My son is in Marines over in Okinawa,he's being deployed to Australia for 6 months next week...


----------



## Lawman60

Be glad of that jugger! We still have a lot of our boys over in the sandbox and still well into harms way. You must be proud of your son. I feel that any young American that volunteers to serve his country during times of war, is a hero! I've been to Okinawa. We did some joint ops with some salt of the earth Brits when I was there. That was about a lifetime ago. But I visited the graves of our WWII boys there. All of them were Marines, and very few over age 21. 
No matter how many war movies you've seen, nothing can ever open your eye like countless rows of crosses over a whole generation of boys, American, allis, or Japanese. It really brings it into a whole new perspective.


----------



## juggerman

Yeah we sure do miss him...but would rather him over in that part of the world than over in the middle east....hes got to do 2 years in oki.


----------



## Lawman60

juggerman said:


> Yeah we sure do miss him...but would rather him over in that part of the world than over in the middle east....hes got to do 2 years in oki.


You may want to remind him to visit the memorial. It's very sobering, I know seeing all those graves left a life long impression on me. As sad and numbing as it is, you can't help but to also feel a pride that's profound. 
He's out of harms way... That is if North Korea doesn't do something stupid.


----------



## Lawman60

For those who followed this post,
David is in his second year at Penn State working on his criminal justice degree. He is also married and has a little boy named John. When he gave his son my name, this story had come full circle.
He was also a great help to me after I suffered a stroke. The man helped the become a man, and that man helped the older man when he needed it most.


----------



## c. j. stone

Damn, John! Write the book! It will become a best selling autobiography, made into a movie and you can buy all those toys I know(you, like me!..) have "dreamed" about, enjoy them a while then leave them to your loved ones! IF I had led the life you have, I'd be typing right now!!!


----------



## Lawman60

c. j. stone said:


> Damn, John! Write the book! It will become a best selling autobiography, made into a movie and you can buy all those toys I know(you, like me!..) have "dreamed" about, enjoy them a while then leave them to your loved ones! IF I had led the life you have, I'd be typing right now!!!


----------



## Lawman60

There are things that even the most talented wordsmith can't express. When I used to write, I tried to not only tell a story, but express it so it had demention, so the reader could smell the wood smoke, fill the frost, taste the coffee.
But there are also some things that are mine alone. Thoughts, memories, and deep feelings that I have no words for anyway.
Each of us get one life. It comes without instructions, and an unknown experation date. I have lived mine as fully as I could. It has not been all glory days I assure you. My life was very painful early into my adult life. I had to face things that most young people don't. I had to bury my son while still in my 20's. Had a divorce that tore my heart out, and still does to this day. I had a hard time after my military service, which came to an end due to a serious injury, and left me without a back-up plan. 
You remember being young and bulletproof? I do, but for a much shorter time than most young people. 
And the career I finally chose, may have put a roof over my family's heads, but it changed me in negitive ways, that led to the end of my first marrage.
Frankly, the bad days still out number the good, by quite a wide margin.
So, where would I start this best seller?
See my point? No, the adventures I lived came at too high a price. And well into the tail end of middle age. 
I've enjoyed sharing some things here, because of my love of fishing, and the people that are members that share this common bond. 
This story, this remarkable turn of events, was something I could have never foreseen. And for once, it appears that it's going to stay a happy ending story. 
The liveing life like you're dying adventure was earned, but also perhaps the most selfish thing I've ever done. I got lucky. I didn't expect to come back. 
So, yes, it was an adventure, but it was also not something that I can be as proud of. I left my family, my two remaining children and 4 grandchildren, and my wife, to go off and die while living for myself.
There is always more to every story.
C.J., I thank you for thinking so highly of me. Much higher than I deserve I fear. 
God was good to me, and brought me back safely, or this story would have had a much different ending.
From now on, I'll stick to ishi g reports, or sharing of tricks and tactics. And my trips will not leave my loved ones in fear.


----------



## Wow

I'm glad he named him "John", because "Lawman" would be a little weird. I hope all else is well with you, John. --Tim


----------



## Lawman60

Wow said:


> I'm glad he named him "John", because "Lawman" would be a little weird. I hope all else is well with you, John. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 267895


----------



## Lawman60

You've never been quite right Tim...
Kinda like a untuned crankbait...lol
But I can say two things about you.
#1. I liked you since day one, my kinda goofball.
#2. You have the largest amount of ape and monkey pictures in the state. You know, I've often wondered about the chimp pics, but never asked. No sense in asking now, after what? 8 or so years.
Lawman was a natural choice for me, it was not only my job, but also law is part of my real last name. It's Finlaw, yes, same as our lovely Linda at Causeway bait on Mosquito. Her ex was a distantly related cousin of mine, although I don't know him at all.
You just keep monkeying around, it's the way we like ya brother!


----------



## Wow

Alrighty then, ...uh..........thanks. --Tim


----------



## Ripley

I love this story and have read it over several times. I'm glad to see your still around lawman and very happy to hear you healthy. Keep your stories coming. It's great that you can share these things with such well written words. Hope to see you on skeeter and get the pleasure to fish with you. Jim


----------



## Lawman60

HappySnag said:


> i would like to reed from day one to last day,where you bin canoeing what rive,city and how you fished and hunt.
> that way i like to check that on the map.
> you can write that till is fresh in your memory.
> 
> thanks snag


----------



## Lawman60

HappySnag said:


> i would like to reed from day one to last day,where you bin canoeing what rive,city and how you fished and hunt.
> that way i like to check that on the map.
> you can write that till is fresh in your memory.
> 
> thanks snag


----------



## Lawman60

Well, I started in July in Algonquin park, where I spent about a month and a half in a canoe. From there, I went up to Lake Simard near Moffat Quebec. In September, I went north to Caesar North Camp, where I took a 42 inch moose. By mid September I could feel winter coming in fast and headed south. It took me over a week as I was taking my time, to get to Corpus Christi Texas, where I spent about a month. Did a lot of fishing, and landed a 31 lb redfish. Then I went into Mexico and just spent 6 weeks exploring. I fished for monster bass on lake Salto and camped until November. I then went back north and into Utah where I had drawn pronghorn tag. I took mine up near the Montana border. I spent the winter all along the gulf coast, from Galveston Tx to Mobile Bay Alabama. Fishing and camping, some days I'd just drive 20 miles before camping where I could and where I could access the water.
I headed home the first week of April. My body still was giving me some issues, but my mind was very healthy, and I was at peace to be home.


----------



## alfred dawes

I agree with the rest. Just came back from a week of camping at pyma with my family. Thanks for this thread wish we would see more threads like these.


----------



## icebergy

alfred dawes said:


> I agree with the rest. Just came back from a week of camping at pyma with my family. Thanks for this thread wish we would see more threads like these.


Great thread. Just wanted to share mine quick. Took my 11 yo daughter to Leesville a couple weeks ago to try and troll for saugeye and not 10 min in she hooked the biggest musky I ever seen guessin at least 40 to 45 in. and the longest fight too ,what stinks is I was recording the whole thing but didn't realize it was turned towards my face the the entire video(not a pretty picture lol) till she got it to the boat after the 5th run, thankfully she got a pic from her ipod, it's still something both of us will never forget. Again thanks for this thread. BTW she did get her first saugeye jiggin through the ice there this past winter


----------

